

Bill Gates beats Obama to become the most admired person in the world - ibsathish
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/technology/yougov-most-admired-bill-gates-3011044

======
rdw
Whether or not it can buy happiness, money can buy adulation.

------
gregmorton
A very short-term memory problem.

